# An excellent example of what not to do.



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't recall seeing this article referred to before on the forum but if it has already done the rounds, apologies for the repetition.
I think it's a great lesson as to why you shouldn't hang around set lines, burley from a kayak or store your bleeding catch and bait in an un-stoppered tank well.
It also doesn't help to cut yourself rather deeply when being inspected by a large, curious white pointer.
Voiding your bowels and vomiting all over yourself and into the water while the hungry predator circles you also appears to be a no no.

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/sharks/gr ... ttack.html


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh my god what a nightmare :!: Can't believe he has gone back to the longlines :shock: Had some sharks pop up near me in the surf a couple of times & nearly sh#t myself, but nothing that even remotely compares to that. I don't think I'd be able to get back in the water after an episode like that. Mal


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Maybe freshwater fishing is the way to go. haha
Hey Bill have you been out to the reefs since reading that????

John


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Personally I think it is OK to burley. However you must consider the ramifications of your actions and plan to minimise the risk. As Red mentioned, a good slick will pull sharks from miles around so you need to be prepared for this if you do decide to either burley sonically (having hooked fish struggling on a line such as a set line) or by the traditional method of a trail of flesh particles.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

After reading that i think i will stick to using lures and sp's, and going to look at getting a shark shield. The waters around broken bay are teaming with sharks, hammerheads, makos, whalers as well as a variety of smaller sharks and i really don't want a 2m or bigger shark bumping me.
a couple of friends were fishing in a school of jews off long reef many years ago in a 14 foot tinnie, and had a six foot mako jump into the boat following a fish up . This really wouldn't be good in a yak.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

God damn that was a good read.

Loads of spin off articles on this subject, it really really would be an incident of extreme proportions... Every person would handle this situation differently but i just couldnt put my self in his shoes.

After contemplating burleying when i finally get my yak salty im glad i read this post, any shark of any size is a threat to me and i wouldnt want to be putting myself in a situation i have no control over.

I really do feel for that guy.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Reality is, this guy was in the worst possible situation and he still lived to tell the tale.
There's a lot of this to learn from his story but in my mind the main lesson is: *this sport is as risky as you care to make it.*


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Think I'll take my chances with the coconuts rather than risk being ripped apart by a shark. No burleying from a kayak for me!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWel18fUAAEDbgEASUKWACtCKP+//sDABK2m2GiaAU9T0ymj1APRDQ0DVPJiNKbSeU0AZAABqeRTJmoTapozSMmgD1D0BVeGEtu0rC/n0gnLpfwxLqQxfQ1BM85ymkXByXdPtF7os4SqbtCMxNSU8DveaRksUsXtzJqVhbNsweD8oI1Ue/MQ9BPYYE4ifVpD79pLMy39VDQmquPihRTW6AxQy525FsMGsdW60+zjBqCH57JMDzyiIJ8lbvnjpapzyiWuM3vbJSue4DgNcCqc9j4UA4Lm4RMjud2CG0aMOLYasnsL4aG7abBBUFKu2BvMmqcxAQIgWhFk1GSKC+RAcBW0bhiBVHS5qoyG+AxjHAO7GMtajEjMcWUTFmNsHDe12q8KqImHRQ3GZuXDIFSDnJKQm8TnZCpX8KButgrSEYB03SP8XckU4UJDpdfH1


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Whoa.... I finally had the courage to read about it......Never watched the JAWs movies....put my uncle off fishing for a year or two...didn't want the same to happen to me. 'Higgorance is bliss' I always say. (well when it suits me that is)

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

christ-almighty i should not read that shit ... i just shouldnt read it. :shock: , but in saying that as mindblowingly terrified as i am of the thought of sharks i havent given them a moments thought once i get out on the water.
AND if i should happen to get taken by a big toothy monster, it will have been damned worth it. :twisted:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

More of a concern to me than the shark was the practice of longlining in an area that apparently has such a plentiful supply of snapper. Surely one could get sufficient quantity for one's own needs with rod and reel. This description of longlining and the accompanying pictures just seems like a means of harvesting.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

oohhhh dear, i guess i shouldn`t have read that , if i am going to be eaten , i dont wanna know about it beforehand, and being of Irish decent, i dont want to know the day i am going to die , i just want to know the place,,,,,,,,,,, then i wont go there :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Justcrusin, that situation of a mako following a fish up and having a go before it's whipped away is the one that sticks out to me. Heard a couple of stories like that. The other is if a sharks been pissed off for some reason.... :shock:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I think it was Occy in a shark suit testin out the stability of the Yak for potential future upgrade. :? Maybe not, 8) it was described as a Great White, not a grey nurse

:twisted:

 fishing Russ


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeap - this ones done the rounds before but as rightly pointed out virtully everything done was not done correctly. Bascially he ended up being a big dinner bell. 
I know the location and have fished several spots around there and futher up and down the coast line. Its snapper central alright however sometimes snapper can be very picky and hard to catch.

Anyway the morale of the story to me is that we are not alone in the waters and that its all about reducing your risks by good practises.

Key points for me
- only berley using non fish blood or pellet type berley
- have a berley system that is independent of anchor and not attached to your yak
- don't leave dead or dying fish in the water
- kill your catch effectively and fast and store in system that does not allow any leakage into the water
- don't fish alone (your halfing your odds which are already in the millions)
- don't fish in known GW locations or near seal haunts

regards


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JB, how prevalent is longlining over there? Do many guys fish with this method?

It seems that this would present a higher risk factor than fishing with a single line and hook?

Having half a dozen baits in the water on the same line (and possibly a few struggling fish on line as well) seems that it would sound the dinner bell for anything big and bitey.. :shock:


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

DaveyG - Longlining of the yak - its not majorly used technique for setting and retreving a long line of the yak. A know its alot less after this attack. The story was published in the NZ fishing news (the main fishing mag over here) as an example of what not to do soas other yakers learn from the experience. I certainly for one slightly changed a couple of my behavours after reading it. I still regularly see the long lines advertsied as specifically for yaks but don't know of any yakers still using them.

Now, just using the yak to set a long line that has the other end fixed to the shore and returning to shore immediately is something different and much less of a risk and is sometimes used. However also Kite fishing and kontiki (electric torpedo) fishing has taken off so why paddle when some gadget can do it for you.

Like Australia GW's are more previelent than most people think. They turn up all over NZ, east coast, west coast, north and south. 
regards


----------

